# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Crusader Rex - New Map

## linlin

Hello!
Here is my project of redo the map of the wargame Crusader Rex

this was the included map:



it is quite well done, but i disliked the use of too colorfull palette here.. so i tried to make a more "medieval" looking map:
it's still a WIP, but it's getting close too be finished..
i'm curious of what you think about it!

----------


## Ascension

I like this very much.  I can't think of anything that I'd change - great job, man.

----------


## Immolate

Agreed, very appealing. The 3d text doesn't really flow though. Small thing though.

----------


## Jaxilon

That's really nice. I like it better than the original one.

----------


## jbgibson

I like it, that's what I think :-).   A lot.

----------


## Clercon

Really nice done and much better then the original in my opinion. Now I have yet another reason to buy that game (good looking map). I've had my eyes on it for a long time and it seems to be a lot of fun.

----------


## Steel General

Nicely done...

----------


## timallen

Fantastic work.  You nailed that early 20th century look.  It could have been torn out of a textbook from 1920!

Makes me want to play the game too.  I even own it, but havent played it yet.  There never seems to be enough time to play war-games these days.  Instead I just seem to buy them and read the rules.

----------


## Greenhorn

Should be Aleppo instead of "Allepo".
You may also push "Qaddas(h?)" away from the frame.

I would make the "ends" of the rivers more tapering.

----------


## zogthedoomed

Gorgeous. There was a guy did a similar reworking of, I think, Richard III, with a similar feel. But he also managed to revarnish some blocks in much more muted colours that just worked an absolute treat. Columbia should be learning from these.

----------


## vorropohaiah

lovely colours on this one

----------


## Thtb

Lovly map, would certainly look great if you give it a rugged look with some coffee and a bit of lighter work.

----------

